# WE'VE DONE IT BOYS! SUB-11 OH ZZ AO5 - Gen's Progression Thread



## GenTheThief (Aug 25, 2021)

i want a record
unfortunately, among other things, i live in the us
this is unfortunate both because setting records is hard and also for _other_ reasons


all of the events for which i have any sort of aptitude are all occupied by countrymen of the highest caliber:

3x3 - max is a 3x3 god
megaminx - nicholas is a mega god
feet - daniel is a feet god
fmc - cale is an fmc god
bld - lmaooo (stanely is a bld deity)

well, that is except of course oh

like there are so few fast people
literally only 20 ppl are sub11, and not even 75 ppl are sub12
ofc max and patrick are good but cmon. they're not that good
so i know for sure ill be able to get world class ez

the only question is if i can get to low9 and get an official result at that speed before anto and iuri and other rouxers compete again

and ive got a lot of work to do bc im like barely mid 14 and everyone else is already low9 but covid is gonna hang around for a few more months at the very least, preventing most comps, so if i can drop a second each month then i should be good

unfortunately i also start uni again soon so ill have to be really deliberate with my practice as well


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 25, 2021)

Good luck getting world class at OH, Gen!


----------



## qwr (Aug 25, 2021)

time to grind clock


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 26, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> i want a record
> unfortunately, among other things, i live in the us
> this is unfortunate both because setting records is hard and also for _other_ reasons
> 
> ...


I looked at your WCA profile, and your best event is Megaminx so maybe you could practice that.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 26, 2021)

qwr said:


> time to grind clock


unfortunately stanley is quite good and so is whoever kerry creech is
i do have the qiyi but i also average like 45-60s

I'd like to eventually get into the 8-9ish territory for my first results, but there's no rush there



Megaminx lover said:


> I looked at your WCA profile, and your best event is Megaminx so maybe you could practice that.


My best event _was_ actually Feet -- I was top 100 in the world, but that's neither here nor there.

Nicholas Naing, who I would need to beat for NR, is about 20 seconds faster than me in megaminx, that's about 40%.
Max Park is about 5 seconds faster than me, also close to 40%. According to official results, he's almost 7 seconds faster, but I haven't competed since early 2018 and have improved a _lot_. The exact opposite has happened for me in megaminx; I averaged about 55 seconds and got pretty lucky with my official 52 average. However, I haven't practiced much and would be reasonably happy if I could hold onto sub 60.

In addition I use ZZ-Spike on megaminx. It's distinctly worse than other mainstream approaches like Westlund or YDH, but it's still a decent method. I'm sure I could get to sub-35 with it; it would just take extra effort than if I was using a better method. But I really like the solving style and I don't have any ambitions of reaching sub35 anymore so I don't mind being slightly less optimal. If I wasn't feeling it in OH though, I would definitely pursue world class megaminx. Eventually I might pick it back up and go for it anyway, who knows.

In OH on the other hand, I use ZZ-A. Some people would claim it's worse than other methods, but it's much less clear cut than my megaminx method. I'm also enjoying OH solving a lot more atm, so I am more inclined to put in the effort to optimize my solving through mundane tasks like scouring alg sheets for better OH algs or spending a full minute in inspection trying to find a good eoline+1.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 26, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> i want a record
> unfortunately, among other things, i live in the us
> this is unfortunate both because setting records is hard and also for _other_ reasons
> 
> ...


Good luck getting a future NAR.

You can get there with enough practice.


----------



## guelda (Aug 26, 2021)

Best of luck to you! Just wanted to say that I like your sense of humour (title, etc.)


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 27, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> unfortunately stanley is quite good and so is whoever kerry creech is
> i do have the qiyi but i also average like 45-60s
> 
> I'd like to eventually get into the 8-9ish territory for my first results, but there's no rush there
> ...


ok. good luck then you're going against max... what about fmc?


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 27, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> ok. good luck then you're going against max... what about fmc?


I can barely break 30 aint no way I'm touching 21 (even as a single), much less 16.

I'm also terrible at cn and that's pretty important for time maintenance; if I have to pre-rotate before checking every side I'm at a huge disadvantage over people who can just look at the whole cube without having to rescramble to check a different orientation.


It's also really hard to grind out. I can do 25 solves in like 10-15 minutes in between other activities, but you don't really have that if you want to get in a real FMC attempt.


----------



## qwr (Aug 27, 2021)

maybe you can just try a state record.
I think at the planned PA comp you still would've gone against Dana Yi and Keaton Ellis


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> maybe you can just try a state record.


I already have state records from Feet. But state records don't go on your WCA profile.
I think I'm SR2 for megaminx and SR3 or 4 in OH.



qwr said:


> I think at the planned PA comp you still would've gone against Dana Yi and Keaton Ellis


lol PA is way to far to travel to for a comp for me (~10h), and I'm definitely not in form to set a record or beat anyone who's actually fast. I'm still in mid-14 shape, at least for now :)


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2021)

What events did you score gold in?


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 2, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What events did you score gold in?


It's on my WCA profile. Feet
Always check the events that have been removed :')


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2021)

Well, okay. But what other events did you do that you got good ranks in? Practice those events, and you will prob get more records. Especially if there I see a comp near you that is hosting those events.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

I can't do OH, but I can do it on 2x2!


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 2, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, okay. But what other events did you do that you got good ranks in? Practice those events, and you will prob get more records. Especially if there I see a comp near you that is hosting those events.


I'm a little confused, have you even read the first post? I've been cubing for a while and am quite aware of my abilities, the obstacles that I will have to overcome and the competitors that I will have to beat if I want to get a record-- I note all of this in my first post.

If you're gonna try to give someone advice, I would suggest that you make sure that they

want it
don't already know it
and the generic, formless "do what you're good at" is really laughable. Did you really thing I didn't know that? Believe it or not, I know which events I've done well in and which ones I'm willing to practice to the point of getting world class (I also include this in the first post!).


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2021)

Alright, shut me down for not reading clearly.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 2, 2021)

I love the title name lol


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 2, 2021)

You got this Gen, go git gud


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 2, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Alright, shut me down for not reading clearly.


Yep, that's what I'm here for :)


----------



## qwr (Sep 2, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Yep, that's what I'm here for :)


more aggressive than I am lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 26, 2021)

So I haven't updated this thread in 3 weeks because I haven't really done any solves in the last 3 weeks.

You know, because of school.

I've done a little 3x3 solving in between, and I've competed in the ZZ Method Solvers Discord Weekly Competition so there's a tiny margin of maintenance, but I've only done about 300 OH solves this month.

I did some solves yesterday night. 9.9 3x3 ao100 which is nice. I'm a little surprised that I'm not getting any slower for not solving, but it is cool to stay sub 10. I also haven't completed an ao1k yet, so by some formal definitions I'm not sub10 yet, but I don't think that will be a real issue as long as I can just knock out solves over the next week.

Anyway, I really haven't done much OH solving at all since something like July. August was the 10k attempt, and while I only got in a little over 6k that was huge in terms of improvement As of July, I hadn't been doing that much OH and was struggling to get sub 15.

I know that I've done a couple hundred solves that have been sub 14, but that's not something that's sunken in yet; I haven't really internalized that every time I get a 13 its not just a lucky solve. I just got four 12s in the span of 5 solves-- the ao5 was about 0.8 away from my PB but what surprised me wasn't that it was fast, but how natural they were and I didn't notice them until like 10 solves later. They seemed pretty natural -- nothing about the solve seemed particularly fast or efficient, but that's how most of my solves are now.

School is going as well as it can; running is good enough so far. I'm hoping to be able to incorporate a daily ao50 into my schedule so that I can start grinding out PBs. Can't break an ao100 if I'm not doing solves to track that ao100, even if I'm fast enough :/

PBs from the session:
13.60 ao100 -- almost what my previous ao50 was
13.32 ao50
12.99 ao25 -- sub 13!!
12.80 ao12 -- 1.0 slower than my ao5


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 26, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> So I haven't updated this thread in 3 weeks because I haven't really done any solves in the last 3 weeks.
> 
> You know, because of school.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Solid improvement. Sometimes a break can do you good!


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 3, 2021)

Got a good amount of improvement over the last week :)

mo3: 10.87 (σ = 0.92) first sub11
ao5: 11.53 (σ = 0.12) third sub12 and anto official average
ao12: 12.47 (σ = 1.03)
ao25: 12.74 (σ = 1.12)
ao50: 12.98 (σ = 1.22) first sub13
ao100: 13.20 (σ = 1.34) faster than my pb ao12 from may

The only PB that I haven't broken recently is my single, but I've gotten 3 sub 10s so far in this session which is pretty cool


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 29, 2021)

I pbed in oh in ao5 or smth
i posted in accomplishments thread idc to cross post here and that was like a month ago anyway

I also started practicing OH roux (w/y xy2) as of a week or two ago. In case the rouxers get to the WR before I do, I'll be able to switch methods really quickly and to get back on an even playing field.


School has been kicking my butt the last two months so i haven't been practicing that much but my free rs3m2020 (i put extra magnets in the first one that i bought) was very kind to me earlier today. Got my first sub9 ao12 in th, with TWO counting 7s*.*

Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-28
avg of 12: 8.93

Time List:
1. 8.35 D R2 U' L2 D F2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 L F D L R2 U2 B' R F' L 
2. 7.69 L' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 D R U B' U L' B2 R' 
3. 9.54 L' F R U2 B2 U2 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 R D' F U' L D F U2 
4. 9.68 F' R B2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F' L' R D' F' U F 
5. 9.34 R2 F2 U2 F D2 B L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' U L2 B' L F L D F R' 
6. 10.09 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 U B' U2 F' L' U2 R' D L' R' 
7. 8.61 B' D B' R2 F' L' B' U R U2 L B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L F2 U2 L 
8. 7.85 U2 D' F2 B' R B R' L' U F R2 D2 F B D2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 
9. 8.30 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L' R F' L D' U2 B' U' L2 
10. (10.55) D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 B D' F2 R2 B' R' B' U' 
11. 9.82 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U L2 R2 U' F L D R2 D' U2 F R B D' 
12. (7.55) L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U B U2 F2 L U2 B D2 B2 U2


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 29, 2021)

i feel immense pressure to practice OH for the rest of my life and not touch any other cube just to get the WR before you

PS: im a rouxer


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 29, 2021)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> PS: im a rouxer


I was talking about the fast rouxers


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 30, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I was talking about the fast rouxers


ah you got me haha


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Nov 30, 2021)

Bruh I am dying at the title of this thread lmao.
Also best of luck


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 13, 2021)

cracked

Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-13
avg of 5: 11.65

Time List:
1. 11.37 F R B D2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 L D R2 U' L D2 F2 
2. (15.29) L' U D' R' F' U F' R B D L2 D F2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U B2 
3. 12.56 L U' L2 F2 L B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B' R' U B L' F2 R 
4. (9.47) D2 R' U2 R' D L B U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' L 
5. 11.02 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F D R' F' R U' F' U' R' D'



Spoiler: 9.65



D2 R' U2 R' D L B U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' L

x2 // inspection
U' L2 F R' D // eoline
R U2 R U R' U R' // rb
U z U' R2 z' R' // rf
z R U' R' U R' U2 // lb
R U' R' U z' // lf
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 // zbll
37 htm, 3.90 tps



Average would place me 54th in the world. single is only 136 smh
Average is 0.3 away from pb


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 14, 2022)

doin some th in the late night vc with the zms bois and popped off. Very nice mo3, which is pb from 7.69

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-14
mean of 3: 7.62

Time List:
1. 6.63 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L R' F2 L' U2 D' R B F L' F2 R' B' 
2. 7.92 L2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 F R2 F U2 D R D' L U2 B2 D' U' F' R 
3. 8.32 R D L2 B2 U B2 D U L2 F2 R2 F2 U L F' U L U' L R' U2


1. 6.63 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L R' F2 L' U2 D' R B F L' F2 R' B'
F D M' D x' D2 U' // eo223-1c
L' U R U' R' U R U' L' // lb
U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // right block
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R U' // zbll
42stm 6.63 tps

not a great zbll recognition or execution so i choked the sub6. f2l was mid3 and pauseless


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-22
solves/total: 1000/1000
average: 9.75



Spoiler



single
best: 6.01
worst: 14.73

mean of 3
current: 9.86 (σ = 0.79)
best: 7.62 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 5
current: 9.86 (σ = 0.79)
best: 8.20 (σ = 0.24)

avg of 12
current: 9.32 (σ = 0.75)
best: 8.88 (σ = 0.92)

mean of 25
current: 9.62 (σ = 1.04)
best: 9.28 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 25
current: 9.65 (σ = 0.89)
best: 9.19 (σ = 0.83)

mean of 50
current: 9.64 (σ = 1.02)
best: 9.40 (σ = 1.12)

avg of 50
current: 9.67 (σ = 0.82)
best: 9.40 (σ = 0.91)

mean of 100
current: 9.64 (σ = 1.19)
best: 9.50 (σ = 1.24)

avg of 100
current: 9.61 (σ = 0.89)
best: 9.48 (σ = 0.96)

mean of 200
current: 9.74 (σ = 1.32)
best: 9.57 (σ = 1.23)

avg of 200
current: 9.68 (σ = 0.98)
best: 9.55 (σ = 0.95)

mean of 500
current: 9.74 (σ = 1.23)
best: 9.69 (σ = 1.24)

avg of 500
current: 9.71 (σ = 0.92)
best: 9.66 (σ = 0.93)

mean of 1000
current: 9.77 (σ = 1.26)
best: 9.77 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 1000
current: 9.75 (σ = 0.95)
best: 9.75 (σ = 0.95)

Average: 9.75 (σ = 0.95)
Mean: 9.77



I've been sub10 for almost 5 months at this point but I haven't managed to finish an ao1k since then. I had a session at around 800-900 solves in September that got deleted when I restarted my computer. So this is my formal unofficial entrance into the sub10 club (as I missed my opportunity to do it officially 3 weeks ago).
Time to do the same in OH...


----------



## Quốc Hưng (Jan 22, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> i want a record
> unfortunately, among other things, i live in the us
> this is unfortunate both because setting records is hard and also for _other_ reasons
> 
> ...


Good lũcky


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-30
avg of 100: 12.93



Spoiler: Time List:



12.93, 14.12, 12.56, 12.81, 12.62, 13.50, 13.85, 13.63, 12.25, 10.99, 12.82, 11.66, 12.83, 14.33, 14.03, 12.57, 12.11, 14.27, 13.07, 12.21, 12.80, (16.75), 12.73, 12.62, 13.41, (9.69), 13.47, 10.73, 12.16, 14.70, 12.27, 12.65, 14.04, 12.46, 13.42, 12.67, 13.02, (10.57), 14.27, (15.02), 14.41, 12.19, 14.22, 14.49, 12.33, (16.19), 13.72, 14.22, 13.53, 12.17, 12.08, 10.74, 10.80, 13.52, 14.69, 12.77, 12.04, 12.64, (15.84), 13.42, (9.32), 12.93, 13.68, 11.46, 13.34, 13.49, 12.41, 11.22, 13.98, 11.28, 14.30, 12.57, 11.81, 10.77, 12.66, 13.98, 12.40, (10.12), 14.05, 13.05, 13.02, 12.29, 14.67, 11.05, 13.33, 12.78, 12.83, 12.75, 12.46, 14.65, (10.53), (15.01), 13.14, 13.89, 12.25, 12.97, 13.75, 14.48, 10.99, 12.44



yeeee
still in the first month of the year
global is still somewhere around 13.3ish though


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 31, 2022)

wheres your WCA profile?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 31, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> wheres your WCA profile?








Nathaniel Gee | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> wheres your WCA profile?


It's linked in my profile card.


I would have had a sub/low 13 average at my comp about a month ago but I DNFed an 11 and then messed up an eoline which gave me a counting 20 on the last solve.


----------



## crazykitten499 (Jan 31, 2022)

Nah man we're gonna get it first.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> Nah man we're gonna get it first.


Yeah, I've sorta resigned myself to that by now. If I had been able to practice a ton last year and get to 10 then I would have a shot, but as is I have too much work to which leaves too much room for the rouxers to get WR. I should still have a shot an NAR or a world's podium if I can get to that sub 10 sweet spot and stay there long enough for a WC to come along.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 31, 2022)

what's a good website for OH?
also i sent a friend request on nitro type


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> what's a good website for OH?
> also i sent a friend request on nitro type


cstimer.net is definitely my go to for OH improvement. I spend so much time on that website.

Oh boy, I haven't active been on nitrotype in a really long time. I'll have to log back in and see what kind of dumpster fire this next season is gonna turn out to be.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-06
avg of 12: 8.74

Time List:
1. 7.87 B U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B F2 U2 F2 D' L' F U L2 B U2 B'
2. 8.03 U' D L' B2 D' B2 R' F' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 F D2 R
3. (10.54) U2 R2 B' F L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R D L' B D2 L D' U' B2 F'
4. 10.17 L2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 D U' R2 L' U2 F D' F' U B2 R2 F' U
5. 8.62 B L' B2 D B2 R' U' F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 F D B
6. 8.67 L' U2 F R2 U B' R U R D R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2
7. 9.02 U2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 F U2 B U2 R2 F2 U R B' D B2 D2 L B2 D
8. 8.82 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 D F R' D B F U2 F' L B2 D'
9. 8.78 L F2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 D F2 R F2 L' D2 B R'
10. 8.93 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R U' L2 F' D2 R2 B L B F'
11. 8.44 R' L2 U R F2 U R' U2 L2 B' U2 F U2 F2 R' D2
12. (7.31) L' D L D R B' R D2 L F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U

pb from 8.88
I don't track ao25 but there's also a 9.05 which is pretty cool
ao1k is down from 9.75 to 9.68 as well.

gonna do oh now


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 21, 2022)

I got the wrm21 this past week - I already posted some excellent OH videos in my other thread. It's quite good, and I've fully set it up. I got the maglev kit so I swapped out the springs for the ring magnets and left the elasticity adjuster at 0 clicks. I originally thought that 1 meant the lowest setting for the edge magnets but apparently it means strongest - so I changed that up to 4. I might go to 5 but I like how it feels at the moment. I put a fair amount of weight 5 in the tracks and a bit on the pieces, although the cube didn't slow down much. That's it so far. I'll add weight 5 or dnm/maru/silk as I see fit.

Here are two great th singles I got on sunday:
I also recorded a 13.5 OH ao25 which isn't great, but it's stackmat so I want to get it out. I'll upload that and post it to my other thread soon.



Spoiler: 6.45 single



6.45 B L2 B D R B2 L D' B R L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R D2 L2

x2 // inspection
F R2 F' D' L D U' L U L' U L U' L' // eocross+1
R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // lf
R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U' R // right block
F R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' F' U' // zbll
49 htm 7.59 tps - potentially my highest tps in a natural solve ever





Spoiler: 6.22 single



6.22 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' D U2 R B' F2 R F2 D R'

x2 // inspection
U' R' F' U' R2 D // eoline
U' L' U' R' U' // rb
R2 U2 L // lf
U2 R' U2 R U R' // rf
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // lb
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // zbll

41 htm 6.59 tps - probably like top 5 fastest solve ever


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-26
avg of 12: 8.68

Time List:
1. 8.38 D R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B L2 F' U R F2 U L' D' R2 D 
2. 8.07 R U B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B' D F R' B F L B2 L' 
3. 10.15 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 U L2 R D L' D' F U2 F' U B L' 
4. 8.43 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D' F' L2 D2 R U F' 
5. (10.52) R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 U' F L B' F2 D' R F' R B' 
6. (7.37) L2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' D' B' L U' F' D L' U2 
7. 8.64 R' D L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U B R D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 
8. 8.30 F B L2 U' L2 B2 U2 D' L D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' B' R2 F' R2 
9. 9.73 B U' L' D R' D' B R B' U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 
10. 8.21 F2 B L' B2 R F U2 L D' F2 B2 D L2 U' D B2 L2 D' R2 B 
11. 9.42 F2 B' L' D' L' F U2 R' D F' D2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 
12. 7.50 F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 D U' R2 F2 U2 B U2 L U' R F2 L2 D R2 U

PB ao12
Sometimes, sub9 just feels so free. If my eoline is okay and I can find my pairs, I'll finish F2L at low6. Apparently, that puts me at a mid 2 recog+exc ZBLL, but I'll have to record and recon some solves to make sure it's true. I doubt it is on the whole, but since this was a PB then it that might have been why.

I've got a comp with 3 rounds of 3x3 in about a month and a half. Finals is top 12, which looks like mid8. I don't think I'll be able to get there, but I'll obviously make second round. With consistent practice, sub9 is definitely possible. I just need to keep working on getting more comfortable with stackmat.


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 26, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-26
> avg of 12: 8.68
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Exciting news. Hope you get to the times you want before comp.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-22
avg of 100: 14.11



Spoiler: Time List:



12.01, 13.82, 13.97, 17.66, 13.45, 14.85, 12.97, 12.33, 14.32, 16.91, 16.28, 12.82, 13.03, 13.77, 14.55, 14.93, 13.64, 12.45, 12.74, 14.11, 14.86, 14.64, 13.20, 14.44, 14.75, 13.53, 15.58, 13.01, 13.01, 12.75, 15.06, 12.94, 11.59, 14.83, 13.52, 12.49, 13.55, 14.70, (17.85), (19.62), 13.74, 13.23, 12.36, (11.22), 14.08, 15.20, (11.39), 16.93, 14.88, 14.85, 14.45, (20.00), 15.18, 14.32, (10.65), 15.97, 15.34, 15.14, 13.35, 12.32, 12.22, 13.57, (18.72), 12.31, 17.73, (11.36), 14.63, 15.55, 13.29, 14.32, (18.32), 16.85, 15.63, 16.29, 14.12, 14.54, 15.23, 14.79, 12.22, 12.59, 15.79, 12.09, 12.56, 13.82, 12.08, 13.86, 15.17, 13.38, 12.16, 14.61, 13.44, 14.61, 14.97, (11.05), 17.08, 15.67, 11.45, 12.01, 15.02, 13.52



not the worst place i could be after a few months of not touching oh

As many of you may know, I recently broke the sub10 barrier officially. I've been capable of this for almost a year now, so it's very rewarding to finally be able to get that result cemented into the wca database. I've got another comp in about a month and then one more later this summer, which should have OH. So now I'm in the process of preparing for more 3x3 at this next comp but also derusting and getting into sub13 shape for the other competition.

I believe UNO has a competition with OH about a month before my competition with OH, so it looks like I may have lost my race to the OH WR. Well, it's certainly been a journey, and I'm excited to see where I can go beyond record chasing. My goal for 3x3 is to dip under that future 8.65 OH NAR. Hopefully can get a consistent 3x3 and OH practice schedule to keep that improvement coming.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2023)

7.68 L2 D' B2 R' D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 B U' L2 D F R2 B'

x2 // inspecc
r' U' F' r2 U' x' // eoline
R U' R U R' z U2 R' U' z' // lf
U' R U R U2 R U' R' // rf
z U' R' U R U' z' // lb
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // rb
U // zbll

38 HTM, 4.94 TPS


second oh sub8, this time with good tps :D


----------



## ProStar (Jan 1, 2023)

GenTheThief said:


> 7.68 L2 D' B2 R' D2 F2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 B U' L2 D F R2 B'
> 
> x2 // inspecc
> r' U' F' r2 U' x' // eoline
> ...



So you’ve basically already got WR! Just do that 4 times in a row in comp and you’ve got it ez


----------



## GenTheThief (Thursday at 4:11 AM)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-11
avg of 5: 10.84

Time List:
10.96, (13.07), (9.78), 11.47, 10.08


Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-11
avg of 12: 11.86

Time List:
12.22, 12.75, (13.60), 12.50, (9.34), 12.04, 12.30, 10.16, 11.91, 11.31, 10.16, 13.27


I have been stuck on these barriers for so long. It's a huge relief to finally break 11 seconds in ao5 and 12 seconds in ao12.
And on stackmat no less! I should have 4 more rounds of OH in february, so things are looking up :D


----------

